# Balkendiagramme als Vektordatei? Wer kennt ein Programm?



## Lis (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo!
Ich suche ein Programm, dass Kreis-, Balkendiagramme etc. als Vektordatei exportieren kann, so dass ich die Diagramme in CorelDraw weiterverarbeiten kann.
Kennt jemand ein Programm, das dies tut? 

Ich habe schon "TeeTree" versucht - das ging ein Mal, scheint aber jetzt nicht mehr zu gehen. Corel erkennt die erstellten .emf und .wmf Dateien nicht (habe das mit 2 verschiedene CorelDraw Versionen versucht....).

Vielen Dank!
Lis


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Juli 2004)

Hi,
Freehand beinhaltet ein Diagrammwekzeug in den Xtra-Werkzeugen, zur Bedienung einfach F1 drücken und nach Diagramm suchen.
Kannst dir ja die Tryout-Version bei Macromedia runterladen.

Viele Grüße


----------

